# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  Tuning Advisor

## fatemehkochaki

اطلاعاتی درباره  Tuning Advisor  میخوام ممنون میشم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
این یک ابزار برای Tune کردن دیتابیس می باشد و در مورد Index های دیتابیس و Index مورد نیاز برای دیتابیس به شما پیشنهاداتی خواهد داد.

----------


## fatemehkochaki

ممنون اطلاعات کاملتری میخوام

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

برای توضیحات تکمیل تر اینجا رو ببینید.

----------

